# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ο Γύρος της Δωδεκανήσου, με εναν Κάβο...

## Giovanaut

Ενα χρονο μετα ειπα να τιμησω κι εγω το βαπορακι, μετα απο την τιμη που μου κανατε να με βραβευσετε στον διαγωνισμο φωτογραφιας της ΑΝΕΚ και του Nautilia...!!!

Εχοντας λοιπον δυο free αλε-ρετουρ εισητηρια για γραμμη εσωτερικου, μετα απο πολλες διαβουλευσεις επιλεχθηκε το εξης:

Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια:
Παρασκευη 1/10 17.30 με το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. για:

Πατμο-Λειψους-Λερο-Καλυμνο-Κω-Συμη-Ροδο

Και επισροφη απο Ροδο:
Δευτερα 4/10 21.00 με το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. για:

Χαλκη-Διαφανι(Καρπαθος)-Πηγαδια(Καρπαθος)-Κασο-Αναφη-Σαντορινη-Πειραια

Το ταξιδι στα standby του ενος καβου, ξεκινα...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ρολοϊ δειχνει περασμενες 16.00 και επιβιβαζομαστε στο πλοιο, ενω το ευγενεστατο πληρωμα μας οδηγει στο σπιτι μας για το επομενο 19ωρο, που εμελλε να εχει αυτην την υπεροχη θεα...!!!

DSC05604.jpg

Λιγο μετα τις 17.30, ο καταπελτης στο βιρα,

DSC05624.jpg

...και αφου χαιρετισουμε τον κολλητο μας, κατευθυνομαστε προς τα φαναρια...!!!

DSC05637.jpg

Το ταξιδι μας ομορφο, ενω το δειλινο εξεπεμπε μια γλυκια μελαγχολια...!!!

DSC05683.jpg

Φυσικα καναμε και νεα φιλαρακια, που ειχαν πολλες περιπετειες να μας διηγηθουν....!!! 
DSC05690.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Το βραδακι ερχεται σιγα, σιγα οπως επισης και η ορεξη για το φαγητο του self-service...!!!

DSC05705.jpg

Και αφου ξεκουραστηκαμε λιγακι, χωρις να το καταλαβουμε το ρολοί εδειξε 03.15 και η ωρα για το standby της ομορφης Πατμου ειχε φτασει...!!!

DSC05714.jpg

Ενω η αναχωρηση μας ηρθε μετα απο ενα 10λεπτο περιπου...

DSC05718.jpg

Το ταξιδι συνεχιζεται και απο εδω και περα ο υπνος, αποσπασματικος απο μιση-μεχρι μια ωρα απο νησι σε νησι...!!!

DSC05724.jpg

DSC05725.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Και στη συνεχεια ερχονται οι γραφικοι Λειψοι, με το ρολοϊ να δειχνει 04.07...!
Ενω οσο κατεβαινουμε τοσο οι μανουβρες του καπτα Νικου κοβουν ολοενα και περισσοτερο την ανασα...!!

DSC05727.jpg

Οι λιγοστοι επιβατες κατεβαινουν και ανεβαινουν...

DSC05732.jpg

Και η ωρα μας να ξανανοιχτουμε στη θαλασσα κοντευει...!!!

DSC05733.jpg

5 λεπτα μειναμε στο λιμανι και ξανα στο βιρα ο καταπελτης κανοντας ακροβατικα για να γυρισει το βαπορι...

DSC05738.jpg

DSC05740.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Μετα απο μια ωρα ταξιδιου και γυρο στις 04.15 παταμε καταπελτη στο νησι του Ηλια, την ωραια Λερο...

DSC05751.jpg

DSC05761.jpg

 04.22 Μωλα και συνεχιζουμε...!!!

DSC05765.jpg

DSC05770.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Ακομα ομως ενα υποροχο νησι ηταν στην πορεια μας...!!
Καλυμνος στις 06.30..

DSC05782.jpg

DSC05794.jpg

Εκει συναντησαμε τον καλο φιλο της συνονυμης τοπικης οικογενειας...

DSC05796.jpg

Και σιγα σιγα το Σαββατο αρχισε να ξημερωνει, αφηνοντας πισω του ενα αξεχαστο βραδυ...

DSC05800.jpg

DSC05804.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Επισης ειδαμε και τις ντοπιες παντοφλες απο τον Ολυμπο...!!!

DSC05805.jpg

Και μετα απο μιση ωρα αναχωρουμε...

DSC05807.jpg

DSC05812.jpg

"Οταν χαραζει στο Αιγαιο, ειναι ομορφα σου λεω...."

DSC05819.jpg

DSC05821.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Και η κοσμοπολιτισα Κως δεν αργησε να ξεπροβαλει....

DSC05827.jpg

07.02 στον ντοκο...!!!

DSC05828.jpg

DSC05829.jpg

07.07 φευγουμε σιγα σιγα, ενω εμεις πηγαινουμε για καφεδακι να ανοιξουν τα ματια μας...!!!

DSC05830.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Και καπου κατα τις 10.45, η Κουκλα Συμη ξεπροβαλει...

DSC05834.jpg

DSC05835.jpg

Γραφικοτατη και αρχοντικη...

DSC05837.jpg

DSC05838.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Αλλα η ωρα δειχνει 10.57 και πρεπει να φυγουμε για Ροδο....!!!

DSC05839.jpg

DSC05843.jpg

Να και η δεσποινιδα ΣΥΜΗ....!!!

DSC05845.jpg

Στη συνεχεια τα ματι πεφτει στην συνθεση που εχει γινει στη reception του πλοιου, απο φωτογρεφιες φιλου καραβολατρη και του αδερφου του(χωρις την αδεια του...)...!!!

DSC05846.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Και αφου αδειασουμε την καμπινα μας, χαιρετουμε τον ΠΡΩΤΕΑ...

DSC05847.jpg

...και περναμε το ενυδριο...!!!

DSC05849.jpg

Φτασαμε στη Ροδο...!!!

DSC05851.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Ακαντιας, το ρολοϊ δειχνει 12.22 και χαιρετουμε τους υψηλα ισταμενους, που ξεκουραζονται....!!!

DSC05853.jpg

DSC05855.jpg

DSC05856.jpg

Το πρωτο μερος του ταξιδιου ολοκληρωθηκε....!!!
Ακολουθουν 3 μερες στην πρωτευουσα των Δωδεκανησων και ακολουθει η επιστροφη απο εναν αλλο δρομο, με αλλα σκηνικα και εμπειριες...!!!

Συνεχιζεται....

----------


## Tsikalos

Αναμένουμε με αγωνία το έτερο ήμισυ...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δε μπορώ, δε μπορώ να περιμένωωω.......!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Αν και αργησα, ομολογω, ηρθε η ωρα να σας παρω μαζι μου στο ταξιδι της επιστροφης....!!!!

Δευτερα 4/10 λιγο μετα τις 21.00, και αφηνουμε πισω μας την πρωτευουσα των Δωδεκανησων, αποχαιρετωντας και τον ισχυρο, ντοπιο, παραγοντα ΠΡΩΤΕΑ...

DSC06258.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Γυρω στις 23.10 φτανουμε στο πρωτο νησι του ταξιδιου της επιστροφης, τη μαγευτικη Χαλκη. Εκει καθομαστε 5 περιπου λεπτα και συνεχιζουμε το ταξιδι...!!!

DSC06267.jpg

DSC06269.jpg

DSC06274.jpg

DSC06275.jpg

DSC06277.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Σειρα μετα ειχε η ομορφη Καρπαθος. Πρωτο λιμανι το Διαφανι στη 01.20 και μετα στα Πηγαδια στις 02.30...

Ειδικα για τα Πηγαδια θα ηθελα να σημειωσω κατι...!!!
Μια φορα ενας καπετανιος μου το ειχε πει και τωρα ειχε ερθει η ωρα να το δω και με τα ματια μου....!!!

Οπως φαινεται και στη φωτογραφια, το περιπολικο του Λιμενικου, εχει σταματησει στην ακρη του ντοκου με τον φανο αναμενο, παιζοντας τον ρολο του φαναριου προκειμενου να αποτελει σημαδι για τον καπετανιο, του οποιου το εργο σε αυτα τα ανυπαρκτα λιμανια ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο κι επικινδυνο...!!!

Μεσα μου ενιωσα ντροπη αλλα και υπερηφανια. Ντροπη για το γεγονος οτι ακομη μια φορα το κρατος ειναι απαραδεκτο και απον και υπερηφανια, γιατι προκειμενου να παλεψουν τις αντιξοοτητες οι Ελληνες γινονται ενα αποδεικνυοντας οτι εχουν ψυχη...!!!

DSC06280.jpg

DSC06285.jpg

DSC06293.jpg

DSC06303.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Ακολουθει η γαληνια Κασος στις 04.20, με μια πενταλεπτη παραμονη....!!!
Η αναχωρηση μας απο την Κασο αποτελει και τον αποχαιρετισμο μας στα Δωδεκανησα..!!!

DSC06313.jpg

DSC06316.jpg

DSC06318.jpg

DSC06320.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Και αφου χορτασουμε και λιγο υπνο, πιανουμε Κυκλαδες...!!!
Πρωτο λιμανι η επιβλητικη Αναφη...!!!

Τριτη 09.22...!!!

DSC06324.jpg

DSC06325.jpg

DSC06326.jpg

DSC06327.jpg

DSC06328.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Εκει μας περιμενε και μια ευχαριστη εκπληξη....!!!!
Ετσι ειναι θα μου πειτε, ειναι τα πολυσυχναστα λιμανια... :Razz: 

DSC06329.jpg

DSC06330.jpg

Ωρα 09.31 και συνεχιζουμε την πορεια μας...

DSC06333.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Να σου και η κοσμοπολιτισσα Σαντορινη...!!!!

DSC06334.jpg

11.02 και αναποδιζουμε...!!!

DSC06336.jpg

Επιβιβασις...

DSC06338.jpg

11.25 και ολο το προσω...!!!

DSC06341.jpg

Να τη και η "Κουκλιτσα" ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ μεσα στην Καλντερα, να μας χαιρετα...!!!

DSC06344.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Η Σαντορινη ομως ηταν και το τελευταιο μας λιμανι....!!!
Ακολουθησαν καποιες ωρες ταξιδοιυ μεχρι το απογευμα οπου φτασαμε στον Πειραια...!!!

DSC06345.jpg

DSC06346.jpg

Το ταξιδι ηταν υπεροχο, πυκνο, γεματο αδρεναλινη και το πληρωμα ηταν εξυπηρετικοτατο και ευγενικο.
Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στους ανθρπους του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ., και ευχομαστε παντα τα καλυτερα σε γαληνιους πλοες...!!!

Και μην ξεχνατε το ταξιδι σε τετοιες γραμμες κρυβει πολυ ομορφες εμπειρειες και καλο θα ηταν ολοι μας να καναμε μια περιπλανηση στα standby που τα dt εχουν σημασια, στα standby που τα βαπορια πιανουν μονο με εναν καβο....

Giovanaut

----------


## manos75

καλα το ταξιδη που μας προσφερες ηταν εξαιρετικο.παντα τετοια φιλε Giovanaut και ακομα καλυτερα.αλλα θα πω και κατι αλλο μεγαλη ντροπη και αισχος στο υποτιθεμενο λιμανι του διαφανιου εκει που το πλοιο ρισκαρει για να δεσει σε 3 μετρα ντοκο και οπως ειπε και ο φιλος το περιπολικο σε χρεη φαναριου απλα απαραδεκτοι ολοι και ο δημος καρπαθου και το λιμενικο.δεν επρεπε καν το πλοιο να προσεγιζε εκεινο το υποτιθεμενο λιμανι αλλα αναρωτιεμαι ποιος εχει την ευθυνη σε περιπτωση ατυχηματος αν το πλοιο με καιρο πεσει πανω στον ντοκο και γινει μεγαλη ζημια κριμα για ολους και ποιο πολυ τους τοπικους αρχοντες του νησιου.

----------


## diagoras

Συνονοματε εκπληκτικη περιγραφη με ομορφες εικονες.Το ταξιδι στην αγονη γραμμη ειναι μια μαγεια με οποιοδηποτε πλοιο και να γινει και συνιστω σε οσους δεν το εχουν δοκιμασει να το δοκιμασουν

----------


## douzoune

Μοναδικό ταξίδι, μοναδικές εμπειρίες σε μια όμορφη περιγραφή με την υπογραφή Giovanaut βεβαίως!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τ ην όμορφη ξενάγηση, να είσαι καλά.

----------

